# what bloodline is my puppy?



## Estella (Aug 16, 2009)

im a new owner and new to dog raising. i dont know too much about the different breeds of dogs. so could you help me out. people say she looks part boxer. she is 7 weeks and 3 days old.

this is my first post, i know im a newb, and i dont know how friendly it is around this forum with new guys. i may not know too much about breeds, but i love my dog, and so far i am reading a lot and working hard to keep her healthy and loved. so now that that's out of the way. Hey everybody! Happy to be here! :woof:




























and this is her father! her mother passed away, dont have pics









ive read that you can never tell what bloodline she is without papers. but at least a little guess to what other mix she is or if she purebreed


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't worry this forum is very friendly. 

Well she does look like she does have some Boxer in there.

Well if she is mixed, she isn't purebred. ):


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

no parents, no papers, no telling what the bloodline is. no guarantee of any boxer, lab, pit, or any other breed. just be happy that you gave a cute little pup a good home. 

welcome to gp by the way we hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> no parents, no papers, no telling what the bloodline is. no guarantee of any boxer, lab, pit, or any other breed. just be happy that you gave a cute little pup a good home.
> 
> welcome to gp by the way we hope you enjoy the board.


 I agree.

Looks around, post more picts and ask questions. We have a great group here!


----------



## Estella (Aug 16, 2009)

ok cool guys. so ill just say shes pitbull/boxer

thanks for the warm welcome. Stella says hi too!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

she would be classified under the cutie bloodline


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Shes flippin adorable is what she is!!! Sooo cute!!! Stick around! I cant wait to see what she looks like as she grows!!!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Adorable whatever she is - love that 2nd picture. Not knowing in a way is fun as you wait for the finished product!


----------



## Estella (Aug 16, 2009)

true true. well you guys will be seeing a lot of pictures of her, because im a photographer. i always have two things around me. my camera and Estella.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

As some of you may know, I am the owner of both and American Bully and an American Pit Bull Terrier. I have been on this site for a few months now and have learned a lot since being here. I have seen posts from some people who I truly believe are full of it but I have also seen people willing to debate with proper facts. I am also a member of American Bully World and when speaking with one of the hosts today, he asked me if I had a topic for today and I mentioned APBT vs. American Bully. He said he loves the idea and would love to have people from the APBT community call into the show today and discuss what they feel is the difference. If interested, feel free to respond to me with your contact information and I will pass it forward. I think this would be great. The show starts at 7pm EST. Hoping to get responses.


----------

